# Epson RX500 No Response from the Scanner



## kablair (Dec 22, 2004)

While Epson Tech Support was extremely willing to help, ultimately, they were not able to solve my problem - which was receiving a "No Response from the Scanner" error. The devilish thing was that the error was intermittent. It might go away for an hour or so, and then come back again. Also, it would manifest itself more frequently when there was a larger scan than smaller ones.

All the 'usual' things were done - reload drivers, clean out the registry, reconfigure the USB bus, change the cables, shut-down and restart about a hundred times. In fact, sometimes I'd go to bed safe in the knowledge that the scanner was working, only to have it die on the first scan of the morning. In fact, Epson Tech Support was going to send me a new unit, but since I've only had this for a week or so, I was able to exchange it with my local Office Depot (Great people there too!!).

Finally, after changing out the scanner/printer and trying everything in the Tech Support toolbox, Epson recommended reloading Windows XP (arrghh.... that's a week long exercise on my computer!!!)

With that as my only remaining option (the RX500 perfectly matched my specifications and there was no other unit that I really wanted), I decided to disable/enable services (through msconfig AND another reboot) one-by-one. It looks like the offending program was Photoshop Elements 3.0 !!!! I have informed Epson and HOPEFULLY they will find a fix and post it in a soon to be released upgrade. In the meantime, my only workaround is to go to Run\ services.msc and Stop the Photoshop Elements Device Connect service. After that, the Epson Scan utility runs fine.

Good luck - and I'd appreciate some kind of follow up to know if this has helped you. According to Epson, no one else has ever had this problem.......


----------



## Ellie Wolfe (Dec 1, 2005)

*Epson RX500 No Response From Scanner*

Thanks Kablair, I have been working for weeks trying to solve this problem. I finally had a computer guy over and he found your message. I was almost ready to take the Epson in. You saved me money and time. Thanks


----------



## Georgette Gross (Dec 24, 2005)

*Thanks!*

This post described exactly what what happening on my PC... I had just installed Elements 3 but have not had time to "play" with it yet. My PC had some other issues and son reloaded Windows XP, Office 2003, printers, etc. when the Epson RX500 scanner issue cropped up.

It was driving us crazy until my son found your post. This was NOT a problem with Elements 2. At work I have a new PC with Elements 4 and a Visioneer scanner... again I have not tested this combination. We'll see.

For now, it seems that stopping the Photoshop Elements Device Contact service has done the trick.

EPSON are you listening???

Kablair, thanks again for your creative troubleshooting. 
gg


----------



## jalvarez21 (Nov 4, 2008)

No success yet finding the offending driver or program but hooked up to my laptop and the ADF worked so the problem must be in a software/driver/registry conflict. The mystery continues.


----------

